# Rocky MTN Tackle-Jared Johnson



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

Can someone that has used this tackle tell me if it is good for other types of fish besides kokanee?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep.. Great on trout as well...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

orvis1 said:


> Yep.. Great on trout as well...


+1

-DallanC


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

ive caught lakers and rainbows on it.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

I've caught lakers, rainbows, kokes, cutthroats, splake, and tigers with RMT.

Jared Johnson is an incredibly nice guy and he sells a great product.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I use them about 80% of the time trolling for trout now. They out-perform p-gear and worm and rapalas at most of the trout waters i fish. The second in line is the Wedding Ring.
We have caught trout(all species in utah lakes), Smallmouth, kokes, wipers, and walleye with them. They work very well to say the least. :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I've sent them several emails with _no_ response...not sure what the problem is there, but I've never used there stuff.


----------



## elkbudy (Dec 24, 2007)

use it on my down riggers all the time love them,


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

.45 said:


> I've sent them several emails with _no_ response...not sure what the problem is there, but I've never used there stuff.


Really? I'm surprised to hear that.

Right before Christmas, I sent him an email asking a few questions about a rod he sells. He called me back within 6 hours to answer my questions because he didn't have time to write an email.

He spent almost 45 minutes on the phone with me talking about all sorts of stuff. Give his stuff a shot, it works. If you have other stuff you want to talk to him about, give him a call. If you need the number, PM me. I have his number on his business card.

On another occasion, we had caught a lot of nothing at the Gorge. I ran into Jared at the marina in Lucerne and he offered to take us to the fish the next morning. He set us up with the hot lures gratis, showed us how he rigged them, and took us to the best fishing we had on the trip.

He does get busy because he's running to lots of shows and running his business. But, don't give up on him. Give him a call if you can't get him by email.


----------



## Wilford (Mar 31, 2009)

The web site is http://www.rockymountaintackle.com They have what appears to be some pretty good bargins going at the present time. What do you that have used the tackle recommend specifically for trout, or is it totally the same as for Kokanee?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Wilford said:


> The web site is http://www.rockymountaintackle.com They have what appears to be some pretty good bargins going at the present time. What do you that have used the tackle recommend specifically for trout, or is it totally the same as for Kokanee?


I really like the pink/silver combo dodgers. The Pink Haze, Pearl UV, and Orange Haze squids are my favorite. Tip them with a Gulp Maggot and put some Carp Spit on it.

.45, I think he has been on the road for the last while at expo's and shows. Maybe try him again.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The first time I met Jared he offered to take me out on the gorge and get me into some kokes on his boat. A good guy and hey a guy with over 2,000 lucky crafts can't be that bad of a guy right? He told me the exact spot and how he caught is over 10lb cut from the berry that is intel there! I used the dodger squid combo to catch tigers, lakers, cuts, bows , and kokes good stuff they really liked that combo up in yellowstone lots of pup lakers to the boat with that combo. .45 when we get out this spring I will bring some if for you to try out kind of a try before you buy thing. Jared is usually at the sportmans expo doing the demo tank as well is on BFT.


----------



## mzshooter (Apr 8, 2008)

Dodger said:


> I've caught lakers, rainbows, kokes, cutthroats, splake, and tigers with RMT.
> 
> Jared Johnson is an incredibly nice guy and he sells a great product.


+1

He is really busy right now so be patience!!! Most questions you have can be answered hear.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I have both RMT and Shasta Tackle.
I like that RMT is a local outfit.
I do buy almost exclusively from RMT these days.
Great products for Kokanee and Trout fishing.


----------



## kokehead (Jan 31, 2009)

.45 said:


> I've sent them several emails with _no_ response...not sure what the problem is there, but I've never used there stuff.


If you have any questions about our product, fell free to ask me. This time of year Jared is very hard to get a hold of because he's on the road for the first couple months of the year doing ise and vendor shows. I'm a bit easier to get a hold of :wink: 
But as always, we will be at the salt lake ise this year (as well as Jared)


----------



## kokaholic (Apr 18, 2009)

AS Kokhead has just said, Jared just got home today from the portland show. He will be busy up until the end of the SLC ISE show. I can assure you that we will have ALL of the top of the line new RMT and Radical glow product at the ISE show in SLC with the best prices of the year HANDS DOWN!

Jared will also be doing some presentations at the show. Go to the ISE web sight and check out the SLC show as it gets closer. it will have the times, dates and subjects that Jared will be talking on. 

Kokhead and I can help you out with Questions that you have. Send me or Kokhead a PM and we will get you headed in teh right direction.  

Look forward to seeing you and or meeting you at the ISE show!


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

I use his lures on Strawberry to catch rainbows.


----------

